# Betta Dragons



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I decided to color the dragon in based on Sparrows coloration. Hope you like it . This was more a spur of the moment experiment  

At some later point I might try a full body or one where you can see the neck more and make the spines into the dorsal fin but we will see.

Also sorry about the pink marks on the bottom, the eraser did not work very well :evil:.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok for some reason it wont let me upload a pic.
I went to go advanced and there was a pull down menue that said atachments but when I clicked on it, it didn't work.
What shoud I do?


http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15562&pictureid=98122 ( I put it on my album, so if this link dosnt work check there


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

The link in the second post works fine for me. The idea of dragons based on bettas is cool, I like the drawing!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you 

lol I realized after I colored him that his neck was alittle skinny. But oh well.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the painting and the eye looks real !


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

really? Thank you


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I love your drawing ! I was never able to draw . From when i was a little kid i was never successful lol


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much sunlight


----------

